Prediction: Amazon Will Acquire Rivian and Upend the Trucking Industry - TechFinder
======
JustAHumbleDev
Sure and after that they'll buy Airbus or maybe Boeing. Did FedEx or UPS ever
need to buy a truck maker to grow like they did? Did Southwest Airlines ever
need to own a Tier 1 aerospace firm to grow like they did?

